# TGH - Terragen Holdings



## System (28 October 2019)

Terragen is an Australian developer of ag bio solutions whose core technology platform addresses soil health, plant productivity, animal health and animal nutrition without relying on chemical-based fertilisers, pesticides and antibiotics. Terragen develops, produces, and markets biological products for agriculture.

With a commitment to a science-based approach to microbiome research and development, the Company has successfully created natural, biological solutions to some of the problems facing farming. In particular, Terragen has commercialised two products, Great Land, a soil conditioner containing live microbes and Mylo®, a live microbial probiotic feed supplement.

It also has two additional products classified as veterinary medicines under development:

(a) Lactolin, a teat conditioner to maintain and improve the udders of lactating production animals; and

(b) Halo, an anti-inflammatory product to assist dairy cattle with mastitis and companion animals such as dogs with mobility impairments.

It is anticipated that TGH will list on the ASX during December 2019.

http://www.terragen.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 April 2021)

gets a vid in TEK series






						Thorney Technologies (TEK) – Thorney
					






					www.thorneytechnologies.com.au
				




since listing, daily:


----------

